# Oklahoma trail riding



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I just saw this.

Are you wanting to ride in Southeastern Oklahoma or further north? We live in Southcentral OK about 55 miles miles north of the Red River and just east of I-35. There are a few places to ride around here. The best one to ride and camp at is Lake Murray State Park just south and east of Ardmore.

If you want to camp with horses and really get away from it all, there is about 300,000 acres in far SE Oklahoma north of Broken Bow. It is called the Three Rivers Game Management Area. It is wide open to primitive camping and riding anywhere on it. Oklahoma Residents have to pay a $40.00 annual fee and out of state people have to pay a $80.00 annual fee. There are old logging roads and trails all over it but not many that are marked. It is real easy to get lost there.

If you are interested in knowing more about it, I will look up the phone number of the State biologist in charge of the GMA. 

We are probably going to take some overnight trail rides there later this spring.

There are Equestrian camping areas with really nice facilities at Cedar Lake and at Robbers Cave. I think you can Google either of them. They are in Eastern OK but further north.


----------



## Teamfamily5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Cherie said:


> I just saw this.
> 
> Are you wanting to ride in Southeastern Oklahoma or further north? We live in Southcentral OK about 55 miles miles north of the Red River and just east of I-35. There are a few places to ride around here. The best one to ride and camp at is Lake Murray State Park just south and east of Ardmore.
> 
> ...


Question what is the fee for at three rivers? I have even to Roberts cave it is great looking to go to cedar lake this spring we do a lot of riding at camp gruber and Cherokee GMA they r great we camped with the horses last summer thanks for the info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

The $40.00 is for an annual permit that only lets you go to Three Rivers for one year. I think it is for each person. We do not have to pay it because we are over 65. Anyone over 65 or under 18 is able to go there free any time.

The $40.00 fee is to pay for the management of the 300,000 acres. There are no established campsites and no RV hook-ups or electricity. You have to keep vehicles on established roads but can ride anywhere you want.

You can buy a permit anywhere that they sell hunting licenses. I think you can buy them on line but I am not sure. It is all hills and mountains, lots of creeks and ponds and is beautiful. They hunt in there during turkey and deer seasons and there are black bear in there. I won't go near there during deer gun season.

Where in OK do you live?


----------



## Teamfamily5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Tahlequah area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If you go there, let us know where you rode and how you liked it?


----------



## Teamfamily5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Cherie said:


> If you go there, let us know where you rode and how you liked it?


Will do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

These are more central but, Lake Carl Blackwell, Bell Cow, Hayburn and Keystone Lakes.


----------



## Teamfamily5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> These are more central but, Lake Carl Blackwell, Bell Cow, Hayburn and Keystone Lakes.


Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

